

Show HN: Simple HTML File Structure Generator - rettest
https://github.com/retsaminc/HTML-Boiler
My first real commit, while i dive deeper into python.<p>What do you guys think? How could I improve?
======
PeterMcCanney
Well i'd suggest you improve the Read Me.

Auto-including jQuery and 960.gs is a handy wee process, but you should
explain why you created the script, what you think the script accomplishes,
where it should be used and how your going to improve it.

Welcome to HN btw.

------
rettest
I'm new to HN, Python, and Git. So i don't mean to repost my comment, but in
case it didn't go through...

What do you guys think? Where can I improve?

